# Luthier recommendation in Ottawa/Gatineau area



## Icaro Camelo (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi folks,

I recently moved to Ottawa and I'm looking for a luthier to have my guitars nicely set up as I'm getting frustrated with the service quality I get from the local L&M.

Anyone knows a good one to recommend?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Our own ZZtomato (Jerome) here on the forum does excellent work. Highly recommend him. He is in the Glebe.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If you are in the west end, check out Ian Weston. He has one of only 2 plek machines in Canada. Excellent service and does great work.

Home - Ottawa's guitar repair shop


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2017)

Stewmac sells all the tools you need to do your own. $50 minimum though...


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

A couple of tools and Youtube...with a dash of caution/good judgement...and you'll never look back


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lauzon music has a good tech. Does Sarah McLaughlin's guitar repairs. Otherwise, I've had a few guys recommend Bill Pope of Guitar-Tech.ca
Luthier & Amp Tech
(613) 402-6548
[email protected]
Authorized Fender repair/service centre


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

What is it you need done? If it's just truss, action, whatnot, I can show you how to do it yourself.


----------



## Icaro Camelo (Mar 15, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> What is it you need done? If it's just truss, action, whatnot, I can show you how to do it yourself.


Actually, the current action is just a little bit higher. The playability hasn't been changed dramatically though. I got a little bit worried about the neck itself which seems a bit more curved due to the weather change.

I've heard different opinions about how straight a neck should be. As this specific guitar is a Fender strat, not for shredding, I assume it is acceptable to have some relief, right?


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

+1 for Jerome at Glebe Guitars.
glebeguitar.ca


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes. But not too much. Truss rod is easy to adjust unless your Strat is old. Feel free to bring it by if you want and I'll show you how to measure and adjust relief yourself.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Icaro Camelo said:


> Actually, the current action is just a little bit higher. The playability hasn't been changed dramatically though. I got a little bit worried about the neck itself which seems a bit more curved due to the weather change.
> 
> I've heard different opinions about how straight a neck should be. As this specific guitar is a Fender strat, not for shredding, I assume it is acceptable to have some relief, right?


Yes. But not too much. Truss rod is easy to adjust unless your Strat is old. Feel free to bring it by if you want and I'll show you how to measure and adjust relief yourself.


----------



## oldfartatplay (May 22, 2017)

I go to L'Echoppe du Luthier in Hull, but the luthier informs me he'll be moving out of town in September, so this thread is a big help to me, too. Thanx!


----------



## Icaro Camelo (Mar 15, 2017)

marcos said:


> Our own ZZtomato (Jerome) here on the forum does excellent work. Highly recommend him. He is in the Glebe.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

+1 for Ian Weston. He's awesome.


----------



## Farkozoid (Oct 14, 2017)

Chito said:


> If you are in the west end, check out Ian Weston. He has one of only 2 plek machines in Canada. Excellent service and does great work.
> 
> Home - Ottawa's guitar repair shop


Last bit of guitar tuning I had done was completed by Ian. He fixed a wonky resonator for me, couldn't have been more pleased with the result. Worth the wait.


----------

